# Spamming another shite lab... Neg me



## coilinwhelan (Oct 23, 2015)

Anybody ever used or heard of gear from British knight pharmaceutical? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehoundog (Nov 13, 2015)

No, but there are plenty of tried and true board sponsors.

no matter if its the cost or the selection that concerns you.

I like and have used since 2000 UncleZ. Has allot to offer too.

But if you take the time to search it out, you'll find what you need.

Me personally, I'd never try a new source.

Because unlike most other guys here, I don't have money to burn.

- just keep'en it real...

*PEACE*


----------

